
They Come for Us at Night: China's Vanishing Muslims - sexy_seedbox
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7AYyUqrMuQ
======
bobx11
It’s amazing how effectively they were followed around by so many people.

At the start of the video, you might think “well, the USA has concentration
camps so who are they to point a finger” but by the end you realize how huge a
scale and intentional this program is in China.

If this is all accurate, people should definitely watch this video to
completion.

------
thoughtstheseus
It’s sad to see technology used in such an invasisve manner to target
minorities.

